# Quark 6



## UHCoog (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello.

For the past couple of months I have been doing this research about QuarkXPress 6 to see if it will work in a computer lab networked environment. So far the only two answers I have received are "maybe" and "it should work". I have connections with Apple and the two gentlemen that I have spoken with could not find an answer. So the other day I decided to call Quark themselves to find out a real answer, or lack there of. The tech support person was nice, but they just gave me the generic sales pitch and "assurance" that QuarkXPress 6 works on Mac OS X 10.2 and higher. That was not the answer I was looking for....I want to know for sure if it will work in a laboratory setting with student usernames and so on before we spend $2,000 on this program. So if anyone has information for me or knows if this program works please reply to this post. I have a deadline to meet and so far one of my professors is semi-happy with the results. Thank you.


----------



## Androo (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi.

Whatsup?
I have quark 6, its fun.
Its just like MS Word, though its appearance is a bit worse. That's all. Its just like indesign by adobe, its just typing stuff. I suggest you get MS Office instead, its cheaper.


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Androo, that's completely unhelpful.

Coog, what purposes are you trying to achieve?  Do you just want every user to be able to use Quark, or do you want them to have interoperability with the program?  QXP 6 works for OS X... only; what purposes did you have in mind?  List the specifics so we can give you more specifics instead of just generalities.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 13, 2003)

Are we talking about running Quark on one computer (server) and using client stations to access it?  Or on individual computers?

From what you've put in the message it's hard to tell, but I get the feeling you want the client-server idea.   For a program like Quark, when used for what it's designed to do, that may not be a good idea. 

One reason is licensing, as you would still need 1 license for each client.  Why limit the speed of the program to multiple connections on one server when you can run it individually on each computer for the same cost?

More specifics would help us help you.


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

And QXP is hardly "just like MS Word."  They are completely separate applications for completely different purposes.  I would recommend Indesign over QXP, however.  Quark has been getting lazy over the past several years, since they've enjoyed such dominance in the DTP arena.  Adobe really knows what they're doing and where they need to head in the future with Indesign.


----------



## potter__ (Oct 13, 2003)

Arden,

Wait for CS... with it's few features and it's growing populatirty, within the next year at tops we are going to be calling InDesign the industry standard and Quark the "Old School" design tool.

CS works in networks along with the whole suite, infact, the whole CS line has a built in network utility which you can use within a LAN or accross the internet.

I am not saying drop Quark altogether, but stay with version 4.x or even 3.x, since if you update right from either to Quark, you must get 5.0 as well just to downsave for anyone who still has an earilier version.


----------



## jwennet (Oct 14, 2003)

I couldn't agree more with anyone who recommends InDesign over Quark. Indeed, Quark has become a lazy sloth of a company that lacks any product innovation, except in the areas of licensing and piracy protection. I haven't used 6 yet, but what I hear from friends who have beta tested it it's OS X compatible. That's the best thing they could say about it. I only wish more service bureaus and more of my print vendors would catch on to ID. The learning curve is small and well worth it. 

And i think Androo's response was one of the cutest I've seen in a forum.


----------



## toast (Oct 14, 2003)

Hello UHCoog.

There is a major problem with Quark products.
You never know if they work before you try them.

I suggest you test the demo on your lab. Unfortunately enough, Quark has so much messed up with the perms and dongles and serials in XPress that no one can tell if this install will work. Hence, try the demo.

Also, in my country, my company/lab would be getting covered by one or more lawyers on this case. Just to be sure. Quark is tricky. For more info, my mail ends this message (read sig).


----------



## johnshore (Oct 27, 2003)

Please, oh please don't waste your time with Quark 6. It doesn't work properly. There is a bug with saving files. Yes, saving files that you've worked hours on will sometimes save and sometimes won't. This is agonizing! Quark says this problem MAY be fixed in some future updates but they don't know when that will be. I can't recommend InDesign becuase I haven't used it but I can't imagine it's worse then Quark.


----------



## toast (Oct 27, 2003)

It is true Quark is getting very close from the worst software ever.


----------



## Arden (Oct 27, 2003)

Quark 5 was an okay upgrade from 4, from what I've read.  However, Quark 6 really is not very much better besides being OS X-only.  Indesign has been hybrid-compatible for a while now, and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## toast (Oct 28, 2003)

arden: "Quark 5 was an okay upgrade from 4, from what I've read."

Wrong. Unless your business intensively focusses on XML production, this upgrade was almost useless and extremely costly.

Right, ID is coming. But the industry standard is still Quark in many places.


----------



## milno (Nov 12, 2003)

I know this has turned into sort of a Quark bashing post. And honestly...I couldn't agree with you guys more in saying that Quark is horrible. However, I have Quark 6 at work and asking to purchase InDesign is pretty much out of the question. So I'm stuck with it. I won't go into the office politics of that situation. On to my problem:

We purchased Quark 6 awhile back. 1 for each of our 3 Macs. The initial installations for all of our computers was fine. Perfect. However, there must be something on the disc that tells it that it's been installed already(?) because if you try to install it again, it doesn't work and comes up with a window that says something like "this program has been installed the maximum amount of times" ..or something like that (we only installed it ONCE before). What happened was one of our computers crashed so we completely redid the whole thing. When we went to install Quark, it wouldn't let us. We tried and tried to contact Quark's customer service but they NEVER answer. On our last attempt, we put it on speakerphone and counted the amount of rings before we hung up. We got up to 200!!!!! WHERE ARE THEY?!!!!

Does anyone know how to fix this? We really need to get Quark running on this machine! 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## borlag (Nov 13, 2003)

Just a guess, but if you have 3 different copies of quark, you may have to re-install the exact copy you are running on your mac. If your computers are networked, the same copy may be recognized as running on another machine.
Like I said, though, just a guess.


----------



## toast (Nov 18, 2003)

Format your HD. Quark gets some info hidden on your disk about licenses. Or just crack it, who cares, after all, you bought the licenses and no one's answering at Quark, so send em fudge away and use a serial.

There is no reason Quark should make you lose even more money than their ugly program costed to you.


----------

